# Introduction



## Pantonal (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi All,

I've been making music on computers for quite a while, my first music computer was an Apple II+ with 48K of RAM. I actually used it on stage in a band for a while. I've used Creator, then Notator, then Logic (on PC). This past summer my Logic PC bit the dust and I figured it was time to migrate to a Mac, I'm now running Logic X on a 2010 Mac Pro with 6 cores and 32 GB of RAM. I haven't hit limitations yet as I'm still getting used to the difference between Logic 5.51 and Logic X. Then again I'm also not working on orchestral music at the moment.

I have migrated Kontakt into the Mac along with some libraries. I invested a lot in GigaStudio libraries in the past, some of them work in Kontakt, some seem to have gotten lost.

One thing I haven't figured out yet and I hope the collective wisdom here can help. In the spring I purchased a bundle of pianos (Steinway D, Bechstein and Fazioli) that run in the UVI player. UVI says that have an AU plugin, but it doesn't seem to be in the Mac installer. I'm not a fan of the Fazioli or the Bechstein, but the D is nice! I can run it on a PC connected to the Mac through Midiover LAN, but the latency sucks. Does anyone here know anything about UVI and the AU plugin?

Many thanks,

Steve Chandler


----------

